
PSA: Tesla ELDA has steered me into oncoming traffic multiple times - nopriorarrests
https://www.reddit.com/r/teslamotors/comments/burimz/psa_emergency_lane_departure_avoidance_has/
======
nopriorarrests
Related thread on Tesla Motors Club -
[https://teslamotorsclub.com/tmc/threads/emergency-lane-
depar...](https://teslamotorsclub.com/tmc/threads/emergency-lane-departure-
false-positives.153765/)

